# Bay Area to San Diego. Tips?



## Railfan David (Oct 19, 2017)

So, I've been pretty lazy and stuck around the Bay longer than I intended, but I've gotta bounce. Probably taking off tomorrow. Any tips? Places I should stop by? Places to avoid? Easiest way to GTFO of LA if I get dropped there?

I don't really need any advice on getting out of the Bay (I'm bitching out and taking mass transit to Santa Cruz), but I'm not sure beyond that. I was thinking of taking the 1 most of the way, but if there's a better way I'm open to advice.


----------



## AAAutin (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah, the 1 is a gorgeous route. (And now that the Pfeiffer Canyon Bridge has been rebuilt, it's feasible again!)

As for the L.A. to S.D. portion, I walked the majority of it—via the beaches, 'natch—only having to hitch the bit between San Clemente and Oceanside, because of Camp Pendleton. (And it took fewer than 15 minutes to get picked up on the 5.)


----------



## anterrabae (Oct 19, 2017)

the 1 is tops


----------



## Aleus (Oct 23, 2017)

Made it from Oakland to la in 5 days hitching and walking the tracks out of Santa Cruz after a panhandling ticket. Stick to the 1. You'll get picked up fast, have a clearly written sign and be friendly. Pick a camp spot before dark and keep an eye out for beaches with no camping, ppl do check at night.


----------



## Bedheadred (Oct 23, 2017)

I just hitched the 101 from san fran to santa barbara, it sucked so hard. Hopefully the 1 will be easier and youll have better luck


----------

